# 2 New Habistat Digital stat in RFUK Competition.



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok I have conceded...
Trouble is how are we going to do this? What sort of competition and how am I going to draw it?
Suggestions before midday today so that I can get it up and running!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You could do it similarly to Facebook. You can 'like' a post on here so you could stick all the names in a hat and pull two out.


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

Meko said:


> You could do it similarly to Facebook. You can 'like' a post on here so you could stick all the names in a hat and pull two out.


 
i agree with this ^^^^ or you could just give 1 to me and meko as we are the only ones that have replied :lol2:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

the name in the hat idea would work best i think.. its 100% fair and easy


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Be the first in the World to receive one of the brand new HabiStat Digital Thermostats.
Simply Like this post and 2 lucky people will be entered into a draw and will receive one of these units each.
Not available to the public for another Month yet, HabiStat want you to be the first to use them and tell everyone how fantastic they are! 
Here is a brief description of the 3 different units.
Functions:
● Continual readout of current temperature and time ● Coloured Icon flashes to indicate function presently in use ● Waterproof, 3 metre long, low voltage sensor ● Adjustable alarm function to give visual and audible warning when temperature goes above or below set temperature parameters ● Can be disabled if not required ● Both upper and lower temperature limits can be set ● Comes with preset parameters, so can just be plugged in and used if required ● Will not loose memory settings if power is disconnected ● Measures to 0.1°c. ● Easy to set and use ● Maximum 600 watts ● 12 months guarantee ●
DIMMING THERMOSTAT WITH DAY & NIGHT FUNCTIONS + TIMERS Suitable for all heaters and will provide a continual temperature rather than a hot / cold cycle. Separate setting of daytime temperature and night time temperature. Revolutionary Power Meter continually indicates % of power at the heater. Two separate timed circuit to turn separate heaters, lighting fans or spray systems on twice and off twice in a 24 hour period. TEMPERATURE THERMOSTAT WITH DAY & NIGHT FUNCTIONS + TIMERS ON / OFF Thermostat. Separate setting of daytime temperature and night time temperature. On / off temperature cycle adjustable between 0.1°c and 5°c. Temperature set at midway point. Two separate timed circuit to turn separate heaters, lighting, fans or spray systems on twice and off twice in 24 hour period. TEMPERATURE THERMOSTAT + TIMER ON / OFF Thermostat. On/ off temperature cycle adjustable between 0.1°c and 5°c. Temperature set at midway point. One separate timed circuit to turn heater, lighting, fan or spray system on and off once in a 24 hour period.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

How's that?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

done and done!.. ooo i hope i win lol


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

bang on... fingers crossed


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

so what is the actual price per unit,,2nd time ive asked now,,thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

As they're not released yet they won't be in the shops and as Peter doesn't sell direct to the public he can't tell you what shop prices will be. I'm guessing the nearest would be an RRP but it's up to the shops how much they sell for.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Pricing will be released in the New Year!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

These look fantastic, I love the idea of integrated alarm for when temps dip too low. Also theyre really stylish - time to not hide the stats behind the vivs me thinks ^_^


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> These look fantastic, I love the idea of integrated alarm for when temps dip too low.


Or too high!


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

will there be a pulse stat coming out also?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

There isn't anything that a pulse does than a dimmer can't do so I don't have any plans at the moment for a pulse in the range.
Competition closes at Midnight Friday and the units will be sent out early next week.
Please make sure that you like the thread as there have been 302 views and only 36 likes! You have to like to be entered in the competition!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

do i have to like the thread? i thought i just had to like your post?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't worry- you need to like the post which is what everyone has done!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Something I've just noticed. Did you type the information out or copy it from the online documents / thingy?

you've put:
● Will not *loose *memory settings if power is disconnected ● 

instead of lose. So if it's from the official online blurb, it could do with changing (that must be worth a couple of extra 'likes')


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Well spotted Meko- do you fancy proof reading for us?


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

I know this is picky and I suspect I know the answer, but this sentence doesn't actually make sense:
"Simply Like this post and 2 lucky people will be entered into a draw and will receive one of these units each."

I assume you mean that ALL the people who like the post will be entered into a draw and 2 of these will received a stat each? Unless you're going to pick 2 at random, who will get a stat each and will also be entered into another draw for something else?!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

peterf said:


> Well spotted Meko- do you fancy proof reading for us?



haha.. can do! i'm doing bugger all else (but don't tell my boss)


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

ballgirl said:


> I know this is picky and I suspect I know the answer, but this sentence doesn't actually make sense:
> "Simply Like this post and 2 lucky people will be entered into a draw and will receive one of these units each."
> I assume you mean that ALL the people who like the post will be entered into a draw and 2 of these will received a stat each? Unless you're going to pick 2 at random, who will get a stat each and will also be entered into another draw for something else?!


Not easy to word but yes, 2 random "likers" will be picked by a random number generator and each of these people will get one of the top of the range dimmers each.
Have I just made that more complicated?


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

peterf said:


> Not easy to word but yes, 2 random "likers" will be picked by a random number generator and each of these people will get one of the top of the range dimmers each.
> Have I just made that more complicated?


:lol2:

Not sure, but I think the sentence you mean is:

"Simply Like this post to be entered into a draw where 2 lucky people will be randomly selected to receive one of these units each."


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah it's simple enough Peter. Especially if they read the thread fully. 

I said




Meko said:


> You could do it similarly to Facebook. You can 'like' a post on here so you could stick all the names in a hat and pull two out.



then you said 




peterf said:


> Simply Like this post and 2 lucky people will be entered into a draw and will receive one of these units each.



so it makes lots of sense.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

ballgirl said:


> :lol2:Not sure, but I think the sentence you mean is:"Simply Like this post to be entered into a draw where 2 lucky people will be randomly selected to receive one of these units each."


So Meko is proof reading for us and you are wording the competitions!


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Meko said:


> nah it's simple enough Peter. Especially if they read the thread fully.
> 
> I said
> 
> ...


I didn't say I didn't understand it, I know what the plan was, which is why I felt I should point out that the wording didn't make sense. And I did say I was being picky :lol2:

I mean in the actual post, it sounds like you "like" the post and then only 2 will be entered into a draw to win stuff. But then it says both will receive a stat. So what's the draw for? It's contradictory. I was just being pedantic, but if someone felt like getting legal with it, it's important to get the wording right.


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

peterf said:


> So Meko is proof reading for us and you are wording the competitions!


:lol2:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i need one of these now...... *crawls on the floor*


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

when will we find out who has won?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I believe entries have been closed now, and should be drawn soon??


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Closed midnight and will be drawn when the offices open on Monday.
Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i've decided if i win, im donating my older model to my local reptile rescue center


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Carefully rearranging reptile room to accommodate new stat lol. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

So do we have any winners yet?


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

yep check the other thread.
sorry to tell you but your going to have to wait and buy one.


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

what other thread? why would they post winner in a different thread? im going for microclimate anyway as looks like a better bit of kit :whistling2:


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

And the winners are.......... 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/925543-winners.html


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Found it before lol. Crazy starting a new thread when every one was monitoring this one. At least a comment on the bottom pointing to new thread would have helped people like me who dont have time to read EVERY new thread:bash:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Brian- will make sure we do post on the same thread next time!


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope so too :lol2::lol2::lol2:

When are these going out to the suppliers for us mortals to buy:mf_dribble:
Thanks


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

This^^^^^


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

I want one!


----------

